# Do you know what it means to have a lamp go supernova?



## derekleffew (Apr 29, 2008)

If you know, hold off on posting, just like the "Bonanza" thread.


----------



## len (Apr 29, 2008)

Again, never heard the expression, but I can guess what it means.


Can you hand me that kinetic crew member adjustment tool?

Yes, you can call it a hammer also.


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 29, 2008)

....Seriously len? You've never heard that term? I thought that was an industry standard term.


----------



## Lightingguy32 (Apr 29, 2008)

I know what it means


----------



## porkchop (Apr 29, 2008)

I've never heard it in the past, but it seems pretty self explanatory.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 29, 2008)

Yea I know this one. I've been saying it since I was like eight or something, I thought I "invented" it.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 29, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> ...I thought I "invented" it.


Sorry to "burst your envelope," Greenia. Any other myths you'd like us to dispel?


----------



## Van (Apr 29, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Sorry to "burst your envelope," Greenia. Any other myths you'd like us to dispel?


 
Just don't let him in on the whole " the world doesn't revolve around him" thing...that's always upsetting


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 29, 2008)

Naw man, the world revolves around the actor, so they can try to screw in the lightbulb they are holding, all the while getting confused why the "lightbulb" doesn't seem to even have a screw base. 


You neglected the part where I came up with that term when I was eight or so, at that age, everything is original.


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 29, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> You neglected the part where I came up with that term when I was eight or so, at that age, everything is original.



See: Original = overheard at age 8.


----------



## ship (May 1, 2008)

Imagine a 28v lamp on a 120v source.... It's gonna work, gonna funcition at for every 1% change in voltage, a 3.6% change in luminous output added to a 0.4% change in color temperature, but 12% inverse change in lamp life. Yep, gonna get really bright really fast.. not gonna last long in that filament as if the sun going supernova.


----------



## Lightingguy32 (May 1, 2008)

I've done that with LEDs. They just go POOF! and blow away the dome top or crack the entire LED in half. IT's fun


----------



## Dustincoc (May 4, 2008)

I've had them go Supernova and then Volcano while I was inches away focusing. Big Bang...


----------

